# Quote of the day, or week, or whenever!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I saw this and made me laugh too much, there are often great one liners on here, lets catch them and keep them on one thread so we can enjoy again...

My starter for 10



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Horses are big, most of them are not real graceful and they're not all that bright, even the smart ones..


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Be careful when you follow the masses, sometimes the "m" is silent


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This made me giggle




Jan1975 said:


> it's really hard to think of riding at horse pace. I really just do not have time to enjoy nature that slowly. :rofl:


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Fun thread!

I know natisha has had some hilarious quotes and one liners... if only I could find them now... lol.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought there would be a lot of one liners and I was looking forward to reading them, so far only three. 
Here is one more

I don't remember the mane but the pace is familiar


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Here's one by Avna, describing a back country trip. 

"He was an ugly upside-down-necked flea-bitten gray that would flip his head if you touched the reins at all, extravagantly enough to break your nose if you were incautious with your face placement. He knew his business though. He threaded his way quickly along steep narrow trails composed of cobbles and boulders, and never stumbled nor lost his rhythm once. He had few virtues except that one, but he was a very useful horse. "


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I won't ride across or along anything with a steep drop to the side(s) because I'm afraid the gravity monster will reach up and drag me over so I get off and walk


Just sharing this one because I'm glad I'm not the only one who is spooked by the 'gravity monster'....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

One I read back in the '90's and never forgotten, author unknown. "Baseball or politics? In baseball when you're caught stealing you're out!"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A quote by our very own GH regarding asking how to train an unhandled 2yo.



> What you are asking is the same as, I have just brought home a plane can you tell me how to fly it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another one.

In 2015 my goal was to lose 10 pounds, I only have 15 to go.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do they have to be horse-related? Cuz I've got a great one that just happened with me and my husband.

DH: My brother is such a girl. He plays Candy Crush!
Me: Yeah. Cuz, ya know, he could play a manly game like Angry Birds, like you.
DH: *pause* ****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I love this, explaining that trying to tell some one with little or no horse experience how to halter break an unhandled colt, is probably just a little bit beyond the collective ability of the forum, not to mention a bad idea....



loosie said:


> Or perhaps... I just adopted a 4yo child & I've never had anything to do with kids & plan to home school him. Oh & I didn't go to school myself either.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Another one.
> 
> In 2015 my goal was to lose 10 pounds, I only have 15 to go.


This one is so true *SIGH*


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

My friend said this a few days after riding Pistol. She had rode a different horse the next day, and said, "That horse was like a Cadillac compared to Pistol," (referring to Pistol's bumpy trot). I asked, "What's Pistol like?" To which she responded, "a lemosine with a flat tire." :rofl:

Also, a non-horsey one: Me and the same friend were riding her four wheeler, and she was, in my opinion, going fast. We were also wearing helmets, and mine was huge and looked like a nascar helmet. I was yelling at her "fast" (probably 35-40 mph on a paved road, we were going about 30 meters to her grandma's house) driving and, referring to both my helmet and her driving, I said, "I feel like a NASCAR driver!" To which she responded "More like a NASCAR passenger..." Referring to my screaming at her driving LOL LOL :lol:

Ah, memories  XD


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

another one

If all is not lost, then where the heck is it?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's my favorite from today:



Regula said:


> ... shoveling poop is not that sexy and hay is heavy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This one is great




Whinnie said:


> If he doesn't want to ride "girly" I suggest he not use a sidesaddle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We all get this one I'm sure



Acadianartist said:


> LOL... yes, I've been told by some of my friends that my Facebook page is really getting boring with nothing but horse pictures on it! I've realized there's no point in explaining it to someone who isn't into it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I love this, the law of unintended consequences, so often discovered by those who are new to all this



Bondre said:


> So true that if you do clicker training well your horses will learn new behaviors with huge enthusiasm - and if you get it wrong, they'll learn bad habits with equal energy and focus.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I liked this one :lol:



LoriF said:


> Going to see the orthopedic hand specialist next week. It was my middle finger, I don't use it as much as I used to.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:loveshower::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:




updownrider said:


> With apologies to John Lennon
> sing to Imagine
> 
> Imagine there are no martingales
> ...


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I am honored to have my silly parody selected to be included in this thread. GH- your Imagine thread inspired me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is good advice for more than just sitting the trot, you know who you are, stop over thinking it and just feel it.




Zeidant2 said:


> Those of you who are trying to sit trot, don't think so hard!!! See what that does!


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey, great thread idea GH, I suggested a quote of the week feature to share all those gems that the forum inspires, but this thread is just as good.

This is a personal favourite from a thread of mine about a balky barnsour mare I was having problems with:



LadyDreamer said:


> You need to be a momma on a mission all the time. Mares know about that kind of thing. Hehehe. You don't mess with momma.


I was riding with my son and his pony ejected him, I went after the loose pony and suddenly everything came together with the balky green mare and she didn't put a foot wrong. 

This must be the opposite of Sods law? That when the **** hits the fan, your disobedient greenbroke horse suddenly knows even how to perform lateral movements on cue. :icon_rolleyes:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I had no idea so many people used running martingales..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The bottom line is you can never have "too much" truck, but you _can_ have not enough truck.


Very sound advice


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Very sound advice


Awww! I made it onto the thread! :redface:


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I read in a book one time about a person's comments on looking for a good hunter.

"When looking to buy a good hunter, some people are interested in the conformation of the horse, others are more interested in the blood lines, but for myself I want a horse with brains as quite often he will have to do the thinking for both of us".


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another one I just remembered reading years ago..
This one by an English groom;

"It ain't the 'igh jumping that 'urts the 'orse's 'oofs but the 'ammer 'ammer 'ammer on the 'ard 'ighway".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Woodhaven said:


> Another one I just remembered reading years ago..
> This one by an English groom;
> 
> "It ain't the 'igh jumping that 'urts the 'orse's 'oofs but the 'ammer 'ammer 'ammer on the 'ard 'ighway".



The version of that from my part of the UK

"It aint 'unting, that 'urts the 'orse's 'oofs but 'ammer 'ammer 'ammer on the 'ard 'ighway" :wink:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Woodhaven said:


> Another one I just remembered reading years ago..
> This one by an English groom;
> 
> "It ain't the 'igh jumping that 'urts the 'orse's 'oofs but the 'ammer 'ammer 'ammer on the 'ard 'ighway".



From the book Jorrocks, written by John Surtees. Great fox hunting tales..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You made it again Drafty



DraftyAiresMum said:


> Reins, not reigns. We're talking about horses, not monarchy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Dreamcatcher Arabians*  
_OMG, I want that DONK!_


Hands off my ***!:wink: 
(Golden Horse's response to DA admiring her Donk photo)


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> You made it again Drafty


You beat me to it, Golden!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A good thought to hold.....



Foxhunter said:


> Money might buy the best, the best horse, the best instructors, the best facilities but if the rider doesn't have 'it' then they are never going to be elite.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this



Acadianartist said:


> My colleagues laugh at the idea of me shoveling manure, but I tell them at least the manure knows what it is and doesn't pretend to be something it's not.



While we are on the subject of manure....

A guy with a huge opinion of himself and his abilities once told me that cream always rises to the top. I just had to point out that muck does too, and the trick is to be able to tell the difference!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

> One from *Speed Racer*
> 
> My Caribbean vacation (horses) is out eating my Alaska cruise (hay), while being confined by my trip to Greece (fencing).


Loved this, it just so hits home lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this



Knave said:


> "courage is being the only one who knows how scared you are."


----------



## Silver Whisper (Jan 26, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Aaah to be young and bouncy again, instead of old and "splatty".


Yup.....


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

^^I never bounced even as a kid, it's always been a splat!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Good advice from *sarahfromsc* 


sarahfromsc said:


> Don't drink all the kool aid from one trainer's pitcher.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This made me giggle.

From 6gun kid on Hoofpic's thread (same thread the above quote came from):


> You fell in the pitcher and drank all the Kool-Aid.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I made it. Woot!:happydance:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This made me giggle.
> 
> From 6gun kid on Hoofpic's thread (same thread the above quote came from):


I flat out laughed! And almost spilled the corona.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Darrin said:


> ^^I never bounced even as a kid, it's always been a splat!



I bounced as a child and even well into my forties, now I would still bounce if the ground hadn't got harder.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

*"There is something about the outside of a horse that is good for the inside of a man.” *



Winston Churchhill....I think....


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A horse can be dangerous at both ends and uncomfortable in the middle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm cheating a bit today, here are a bunch all at once

What if I put in all this work and I fail? 
“Failure is not the opposite of success it is part of it”


What will people think of me?
“If you’re weak enough to judge me, be strong enough to help me. Keep your opinion if a solution doesn’t come with it”


I’m not good enough?
“Finished last will always be better than, did not finish, which trumps did not start!”


I don’t know where to start
“Baby steps get you started down the road to success”


Am I doing this right?
“When you are right no-one remembers, when you’re wrong no-one forgets! Hey ho”


All taken from this piece, 11 Dressage Lessons - The Crystal System Dressage I thought all of them were greay


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

From Smilie on a recent groundwork thread in the NH section:



Smilie said:


> many NH followers, don't get the entire concept, but only the first part of the following principle:
> 
> 'Be as gentle with a horse s possible, BUT, also as firm as needed, to make that horse a good citizen.' The first part, without the second, causes a great dis service to many horses, ruining horses as much as abuse at times, as it creates horses that are not 'good citizens'


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I always liked:

'the art of horsemanship, is keeping the horse between you and the ground'

"a good horse is any color'

'how to make a million in the horse business. Start out with 2 million. (favorite one of my husbands! )

I saw this plaque> ' I got a horse for my husband. It was a good trade! 

I have a bumper sticker on my car. "but officer, that was a roll back and not a U turn! " (computer insists on the word you, instead of just that last letter) 


Then, there are those, where you have to read between the lines, often found in ads'

' easy keeper'- better be prepared to manage

"just loves people" - spoiled, walks all over them

'great prospect, been ridden once' - piled that person, so afraid to get back on


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Smilie said:


> I have a bumper sticker on my car. "but officer, that was a roll back and not a u turn! "


:rofl: I love it!!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I love this from Pinterest.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good advice, also important when you ride




6gun Kid said:


> In my opinion people give back what they get, so you going in with a negative attitude, returns to you a negative attitude. It is a self fulfilling prophesy if you will.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> Good advice, also important when you ride


Goes right along with our horses being a reflection of us.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK Drafty this made me laugh all too much




DraftyAiresMum said:


> Get a pair of 8' reins and move on. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> OK Drafty this made me laugh all too much


I say that to the owner of the hotel I manage all the time. He thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

The cheapest thing about owning a horse is buying it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good advice!




Skyseternalangel said:


> Horses aren't a gumball machine. Just because you put a quarter in and a gumball comes out, doesn't mean that if you do a,b,c then horse will lick and chew as a result.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

More good advice...



gottatrot said:


> Green horses have to learn the alphabet before they can read


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Foxhunter said:


> A horse can be dangerous at both ends and uncomfortable in the middle.


Yes!! So true!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

From @6gunkid:


"There is a saying about know-it -alls in Texas, it goes something like "instant a$$hole, just add alcohol". I have my own variation: instant equestrian, just add horse."


(Sorry, I don't know how to get a pretty quote box from one thread to another)


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

I was just drooling over Craigslist ads when I came across this gem:

"This horse is a gelding but we are selling him as a Stud horse."

I can't even add commentary to this one.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ xD!!
Oh my, I'd love to see their logic behind this one!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mkmurphy81 said:


> "This horse is a gelding but we are selling him as a Stud horse."


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

mkmurphy81 said:


> I was just drooling over Craigslist ads when I came across this gem:
> 
> "This horse is a gelding but we are selling him as a Stud horse."
> 
> I can't even add commentary to this one.


 :shrug: How....?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> (Sorry, I don't know how to get a pretty quote box from one thread to another)


Start at the thread with the quote you want, and hit the 'multi quote' option at the bottom corner if the post you want. Then go to this thread and hit reply, it should show a little message below the text box saying "you have included quotes from another thread, do you want to use them?" (or words to that effect) click yes and the quote will be inserted, then you can edit out anything you don't want, and just leave the bit you do :wink:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

...or at the top of the message box there is a little speech bubble box icon, just click that and it comes up with






you can type or copy and paste whatever between the two...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

From Prairie on Hoofpic's journal thread. 



> Give your horse the opportunity to respond correctly without overthinking the what ifs!


How often do we forget to let our horses make mistakes so we can have training opportunities?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

This isn't a quote that I found here on the forum. Val from Unbranded said it and it is such a great little tidbit of wisdom that is relateable to everything, not just horses.

"Good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgement."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know this is a mistype, but it is just too wonderful not to share...because reading without comprehension is also a vice that could get someone killed!



EliRose said:


> Reading is one of the most dangerous vices and his advice could get someone killed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

> You are trying to read the Illiad before you can read See Spot Run.


From Skyseternalangel on Hoofpic's journal thread. I love it because how many times do we see exactly that happen with newbies?!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

jenkat86 said:


> This isn't a quote that I found here on the forum. Val from Unbranded said it and it is such a great little tidbit of wisdom that is relateable to everything, not just horses.
> 
> "Good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgement."


This quote is credited to Will Rogers was an American humorist and entertainer, he died in 1935.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Another "experience" quote

Experience is the teacher that gives the test before the lesson


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You are trying to read the Illiad before you can read See Spot Run
> 
> 
> From Skyseternalangel on Hoofpic's journal thread. I love it because how many times do we see exactly that happen with newbies?!



Yes, unfortunately this is/was me. :faceshot:


Either way, one of my favorite quotes, not from the forum but:
"Horse riding. The only sport where your equipment can choose not to cooperate with you." :rofl:


I also like:
"They say horseback riding isn't a sport? They're just intimidated because our ball has a mind of its own."


----------



## curtis (Jun 3, 2016)

Woodhaven said:


> Be careful when you follow the masses, sometimes the "m" is silent


Hahaha  Brilliant!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I know this is a mistype, but it is just too wonderful not to share...because reading without comprehension is also a vice that could get someone killed!


Omg :shock::lol::lol:


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse. ~John Lubbock, "Recreation," _The Use of Life_, 1894
(This is one of my favorites too)



Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people. ~W.C. Fields




There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse. ~John Lubbock, "Recreation," _The Use of Life_, 1894


Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people. ~W.C. Fields


Riding: The art of keeping a horse between you and the ground. ~Author Unknown


It is not enough for a man to know how to ride; he must know how to fall. ~Mexican Proverb


The wagon rests in winter, the sleigh in summer, the horse never. ~Yiddish Proverb


Many people have sighed for the 'good old days' and regretted the 'passing of the horse,' but today, when only those who like horses own them, it is a far better time for horses. ~C.W. Anderson


No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle. ~Winston Churchill


People on horses look better than they are. People in cars look worse than they are. ~Marya Mannes


Horses and children, I often think, have a lot of the good sense there is in the world. ~Josephine Demott Robinson


It's always been and always will be the same in the world: The horse does the work and the coachman is tipped. ~Author Unknown


Heaven is high and earth wide. If you ride three feet higher above the ground than other men, you will know what that means. ~Rudolf C. Binding


He knows when you're happy
He knows when you're comfortable
He knows when you're confident
And he _always_ knows when you have carrots.
~Author Unknown




There is nothing so good for the inside of a man as the outside of a horse. ~John Lubbock, "Recreation," _The Use of Life_, 1894


Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people. ~W.C. Fields


Riding: The art of keeping a horse between you and the ground. ~Author Unknown


It is not enough for a man to know how to ride; he must know how to fall. ~Mexican Proverb


The wagon rests in winter, the sleigh in summer, the horse never. ~Yiddish Proverb


Many people have sighed for the 'good old days' and regretted the 'passing of the horse,' but today, when only those who like horses own them, it is a far better time for horses. ~C.W. Anderson


No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle. ~Winston Churchill


People on horses look better than they are. People in cars look worse than they are. ~Marya Mannes


Horses and children, I often think, have a lot of the good sense there is in the world. ~Josephine Demott Robinson


It's always been and always will be the same in the world: The horse does the work and the coachman is tipped. ~Author Unknown


Heaven is high and earth wide. If you ride three feet higher above the ground than other men, you will know what that means. ~Rudolf C. Binding


He knows when you're happy
He knows when you're comfortable
He knows when you're confident
And he _always_ knows when you have carrots.
~Author Unknown


The wind of heaven is that which blows between a horse's ears. ~Arabian Proverb


Ah, steeds, steeds, what steeds! Has the whirlwind a home in your manes? Is there a sensitive ear, alert as a flame, in your every fiber? Hearing the familiar song from above, all in one accord you strain your bronze chests and, hooves barely touching the ground, turn into straight lines cleaving the air, and all inspired by God it rushes on! ~Nikolai V. Gogol, _Dead Souls_, 1842, translated from Russian (above is combination of translations by Bernard Guildert Guerney, Richard Peaver, and Larisa Voloklonsky)


To ride a horse is to ride the sky. ~Author Unknown


There is no secret so close as that between a rider and his horse. ~Robert Smith Surtees, "Chapter XXX: Bolting the Badger," _Mr. Sponge's Sporting Tour_, 1853


A horse loves freedom, and the weariest old work horse will roll on the ground or break into a lumbering gallop when he is turned loose into the open. ~Gerald Raferty


It's a lot like nuts and bolts - if the rider's nuts, the horse bolts! ~Nicholas Evans
Some days, 24 hours is too much to stay put in, so I take the day hour by hour, moment by moment. I break the task, the challenge, the fear into small, bite-size pieces. I can handle a piece of fear, depression, anger, pain, sadness, loneliness, illness. I actually put my hands up to my face, one next to each eye, like blinders on a horse. Regina Brett
Read more at: Horse Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not attributing this quote, but I read it here today, and I am totally astounded at it, it must go down as one of the most blinkered and crazy quotes to do with horse riding, and that is saying something...



> I wont fall because I wont allow for it to happen.


If only it were that easy eh? Jeez, just think, all of us who are permanently scarred mentally or physically from hitting the ground often over our riding lives, we should NOT OF LET IT HAPPEN....silly us.....


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I was just going to post that one! So the next time I have a ground check (knock on wood, not soon, but since I'm pushing 5 years without one, HELP!), I'll be sure to tell everyone it didn't happen because I wasn't allowing it to!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Man, if I had known that I wouldn't be on baby aspirin for the rest of my life to reduce the risk of clots.... or have unsightly scars that I have been asked if they were bug bites, poison ivy, etc. I just shouldn't have allowed it. Shame on me!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I have never fallen off a horse.



I have however, done several involuntary dismounts.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a frequent faller card; the 12th fall is free!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Does it count as a fall if your horse just disappears out from underneath you like a puff of smoke?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My husband described my last fall as "airborne horse ballet". I like it, at least I got a concussion in style!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

egrogan said:


> Does it count as a fall if your horse just disappears out from underneath you like a puff of smoke?



that brings to mind how so many of my falls (and I proudly state that I've fallen 16 times in 17 years!) felt like a magician was doing that ol' pull the tablecloth out from under the perfectly set table, without disturbing a dish. except one important detail; in my case the dishes crash to the floor.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Man I really shouldn't have allowed Sky to buck me off when he was scared that the electric fence bit him. Shame on me. I allowed myself to get bucked off


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Our trail riding club has a traveling trophy for the best Ground Check each year. That's one award I sure don't want to win! My last unplanned dismount was almost 5 years ago and I made the amazing discovery that the ground has gotten a lot harder over the past several decades.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

"If you always drive a golf cart, you'll have no idea how to drive a race car." My trainer countering my whining after switching horses. 

"He runs like a moose." My step father complimenting Trouble. 

"Think of yourself as a sack of jello strapped to a saddle instead of a hardened bag of cement." Another trainer quote. 

"Jello muscles! Jello muscles!"


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Our hunt had a Tumblers Club. If you fell off then you had to pay £10 which went to an end of season party for all contributors.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

We have shirts that say, "we fall off with pride". Your first fall, you get the shirt. All falls after that are recorded on the shirt with a hash mark.

I have 6 hash marks. One poor boarder as 54. Don't ask.....lolololol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> Our hunt had a Tumblers Club. If you fell off then you had to pay £10 which went to an end of season party for all contributors.



I'd be hosting the whole darn thing!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I was a member of a vaulting team. While practicing doing doubles or triples, on a good day I'd only fall off 10-15x.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I vaulted once. It was unplanned and I wasn't on a team. Wasn't real graceful either! Actually, I am not even sure how I did it. Black ou moment I suppose.....lol


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I was actually going to post that one tiny! Saw it earlier today.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

With some of the ponies I rode as a child I would have needed a new shirt every month!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

"I call him Baby Hippo, because he likes to fling his poo in your face."
"Maybe that's why he's so grumpy."

He was upset because I made him stand up. Grumpy to his soul, but actually one of the easiest babies ever to handle :wink: He just has a lot of feelings.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Smilie said:


> Better to ride where you can, then try to ride where you cannot, until where you now cannot ride, becomes a place you can.


Good advice here....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a quote that I heard from a local saddle club event, not from this forum. there were two mini donkeys as part of the petting zoo, and they were such a hit. someone said:

"If every person just had a mini-donkey we couldn't help but have world peace".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> "If every person just had a mini-donkey we couldn't help but have world peace".


Don't know what they mean..


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> this is a quote that I heard from a local saddle club event, not from this forum. there were two mini donkeys as part of the petting zoo, and they were such a hit. someone said:
> 
> "If every person just had a mini-donkey we couldn't help but have world peace".


Until they all start braying at the same time. LOL.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I just revisited an old thread of mine, and found this quote. I thought it was funny, though I don't doubt it for a second!




Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have someone coming over tomorrow who can help me get a pictorial of how I do things, and it would work, regardless of blind, deaf, stupid, rude or fully rebellious. LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Avna said:


> I don't have any particular goals except "do a little more a little better than the last time". I do not imagine the long term future much if at all. I don't want to be glorious, or respected, or have amazing adventures. I don't imagine myself looking marvelous on my gorgeous horse with whom I have a bond like no other. I just want to ride. Every day I get on my horse is a good day.


I love this, thank you for sharing Avna


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SO very true



EliRose said:


> English trainers get very excited to have a guy enter their barn. The only way I can imagine you getting chased out is if you were putting off a "hide the kids and teenage girls" vibe.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I read this in a Western Horseman magazine, maybe 50 years ago. It's attributed to Charles Davis, but has been around in various versions for ages. I think the first is an ancient Greek document, describing how the Spartans trained their boys. But, the modern version is something like this. 

"To ride, shoot straight, and speak the truth.
These are the ancient laws of youth.
Old days are past.
Old ways are done.
But the law holds true, my little one."

That has stayed with me all these years.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tazzie said:


> Stop trying to buy magical products you think will make it all better. The ONLY thing that is going to make this situation better, is for you to put your tush in that saddle and RIDE.


Amen to that, how often is that the answer?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

The majority of the time...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I just had to share this...I love it. LOL


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

PoptartShop said:


> I just had to share this...I love it. LOL


I really should not have been drinking water when I read that. My computer was very nearly covered :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Avna said:


> Better in my opinion to say, I want to do that way, it makes sense to me, and I've got my fingers in my ears. At least that's what I'm going with, most of the time.


Yup this makes a lot of sense


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> I read this in a Western Horseman magazine, maybe 50 years ago. It's attributed to Charles Davis, but has been around in various versions for ages. I think the first is an ancient Greek document, describing how the Spartans trained their boys. But, the modern version is something like this.
> 
> "To ride, shoot straight, and speak the truth.
> These are the ancient laws of youth.
> ...


I'm more down with
"ride, stay out of harm's way, and keep your mouth shut". Shooting and telling the truth are both overrated.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Avna said:


> I'm more down with
> "ride, stay out of harm's way, and keep your mouth shut". Shooting and telling the truth are both overrated.


Lol. that reminds me of an old man I used to work for. Tough old buzzard, who wasn't afraid of a scrap. I'll quote him at the risk of being crude. 

(Said in a deep Appalachian accent. The kind that needs subtitles when heard on TV.)

"It's a pore set o' legs wha' lets a good a$$ get whupped."


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

Auto-correct (probably) of the day, seen on a horse for sale facebook page.


"Looking for a miniature stupid pony don't have to ride just new to tease mares"


I've heard many people criticize stallion behavior, but this is the first time I've seen someone insult their intelligence.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: love this



Avna said:


> I bet you meant to say hat not bat. Studies have shown that a baseball bat will give anyone a headache.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Good work isn't cheap, and cheap work isn't good

If you think horses are expendable you should be racing cars, not horses

Luck is where opportunity and preparation meet. And opportunity usually disguises itself as hard work 

Good dogs don't love bad people 

Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear, or a fool from any direction 

Money won is twice as sweet as money earned. - I like the sound of it but don't really agree. When I win, it's work and I earned it.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

When I started hunting, my field master said to me, "There are only two seasons in a year. Foxhunting season and surgery season."


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

1. Common sense is a flower that doesn't grow in everyone's garden.

2. Even duct tape can't fix stupid, but it can muffle the sound.

3. The biggest lie I tell myself is "I don't need to write that down, I will remember it".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

updownrider said:


> Your real world may not be an arena, but to many experienced horseman and horses, their real world is an arena.



Hey seems that someone thinks I ride in an imaginary place, the arena is not real world! 

Yes I know there is an outside world, but heck no one rode in it up here much this year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is so right, when working with a horse of any age work on his/her timeline, not yours




Prairie said:


> A horse of any age CANNOT always be taught anything or to do something---every horse is individual so you have to work on his timeline, not yours!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

greentree said:


> I confess that I am "so broke I cant even afford to pay attention" group right now. Ugh.


It is a large and growing group :sad:


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Better than the counterpart to that saying about what you have to do to have cents.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great words of wisdom from @Mulefeather



Mulefeather said:


> My motto is "Use what works". Experienced horse folks tend to know this, and know that "Oh your horse is X, it needs Y bit/headstall/saddle/whatever" doesn't apply. *Every horse is an individual, every situation is different*. The training of the horse and rider/driver is the real issue - everything else is just a tool. You can adjust, try, or throw away anything you like or dislike.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Great reflections on the accepted norm of "ask, tell, demand" when cueing your horse:



bsms said:


> If we use "Ask, Tell, Demand", then aren't WE the dishonest ones? If the horse cannot say "No", then have we asked anything, or merely demanded lightly? If the Godfather makes you can offer you cannot refuse, does it matter if he asks softly first?


Yes indeed! Food for thought there.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Time to bump this up with a cracker of a quote



> "Experience will be an ongoing thing."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Such good advice



SilverMaple said:


> I heard a photographer talking to a gal at a show, and he said: "Someone with a good eye who knows horses can take a picture with a cell phone that will be better than a great photographer with a Hasselblad who doesn't know horses. If you want to take good photos of horses, learn what a good horse looks like, and then learn how to make an average horse look good and a poor horse look better than average."


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

> @Golden Horse
> 
> Such good advice
> 
> ...


the multi quote button not working

Its about perspective. very easy to get an awful pic of a horse. Take lots of pics and get them wrong, and you will start to 'get' what makes them right. I used to go to the races, took hundreds (and that was before digital!!!)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

updownrider said:


> It is not a term I am not familiar with.


Sorry @updownrider, I know it was a typo, but love this as a brain frying quote...:rofl:


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

If two negatives make a positive, was I familiar with the term or not? :think:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Time to start this going again...starting with this, pure gold!l



p


Kalraii said:


> Like Foxhunter said it all depends what you are measuring against.
> 
> Me vs Foxhunter = noob (<3)
> You vs Charlotte Juardin = groom (<3)
> Me vs Charlotte Juardin = drunk >.>


----------

